# Velvet Ant



## wvdawg (Aug 10, 2012)

This bee has a nasty sting!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 10, 2012)

I call them Cow Ants.

Can step on them and put all my weight down, and they screech a bit, and scurry off.  Tough bugs!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2012)

Good shot of a cowkiller.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep - as Bucky T says, they are a hearty breed and make quite a different squealing sound when irritated.  

Thanks Nic!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

I've stepped on bunches of 'em, never heard one squeal??


What am I doing wrong ???



And what makes 'em so daggum hard to kill ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've stepped on bunches of 'em, never heard one squeal??
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong ???
> ...





You got to get your ear closer to it. But, not too close. You`ll hear it grumble and fuss if you make it mad enough.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 10, 2012)

Kool shot ,Dawg !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You got to get your ear closer to it. But, not too close. You`ll hear it grumble and fuss if you make it mad enough.





I can see it now, me running around the yard with a mad, squealin, grumblin, fussin, cow ant stinging me in the ear . . .



I would really like to know why they're so tough to kill, and what they feed on ??


Cool shot Dawg !!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 10, 2012)

Good one!  I've tried & tried for a shot of those guys, but they are SO dog-gone fast that I just haven't been able to pull a shot off!


----------



## quinn (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice shootin dawg!Yes rip, they don't seem to want to sit still do they?


----------



## cornpile (Aug 11, 2012)

Ive seen several of these this year.They are fast and keep moving.You got a fine shot of that one.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can see it now, me running around the yard with a mad, squealin, grumblin, fussin, cow ant stinging me in the ear . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I can just see that too Quack!

They invade other solitary bee nests and allow their immature stage to feed on the other bees' larvae.  The adults feed primarily on nectar and water.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Good one!  I've tried & tried for a shot of those guys, but they are SO dog-gone fast that I just haven't been able to pull a shot off!





quinn said:


> Nice shootin dawg!Yes rip, they don't seem to want to sit still do they?





cornpile said:


> Ive seen several of these this year.They are fast and keep moving.You got a fine shot of that one.





Thanks ya'll.  This one did not sit still at all - had to shoot it on the run!  Only got a couple decent shots out of probably a couple hundred tries!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Kool shot ,Dawg !



Thanks Mr. C!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool shot wvdawg.  

Hoss


----------

